# Martial arts tv



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone else out there wish there was a 24/7 dedicated martial arts channel, showing all martial arts including documentaries, instructionals as well as completions and expos etc. think it would be a great thing and a well watched channel. I think that all the magazines( martial arts) should pull together and come up with something between them. They can all advertise there wares. Even a low subscription and I would watch it. They could sell advert space to clothing companies and supplement places etc. I reckon it would work. What does anyone else think???


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I think my wife would leave me......


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

That channel would be pure heaven, hell for the missus but heaven for me haha


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

I think that would be the best channel on tv. There's enough people that would watch it too.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Who and how do we get to get it sorted? Surely it's a go!!


----------



## Gridlock (Aug 27, 2013)

Closest thing I can think is if you download an app called 'TVcatchup' on your smartphone, there is a channel on there called HD fight box that just shows various fight competitions 24/7.

On their website you have to pay for access but it is free through that smartphone app.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm all over it thanks


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Gridlock, that little tip will serve me well on my nightshifts


----------



## mogsey (Dec 1, 2013)

as Gridlock said the only thing i have also seen which is ok at times is fightbox, via the catchupTV free app, trouble with the channel is it seems very random on what they show.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I was going to suggest fightbox. Had some epic Muay Thai from Thailand last week.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Got the TVcatchup app finally, even though I have 3 Mobiles "All You Can Eat" data package, I think I'd watch so much Martial Arts with that app that they'll still find away to cut me off from the amount of data I'd use haha.

great selection on there though.


----------

